# Pictures Of Your Driftwood



## Inflade

People on here have some amazing pieces. Time to share!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I have a couple boxes full of driftwood sitting in my storage unit, but this is what's in my tanks right now...


----------



## Inflade

Heres a piece i have!


----------



## Sacrifice

Joe every single one of your tanks I would consider a dream tank. Your aquascapes are the best.


----------



## jp80911

need to clean the algae off the glass


----------



## I Can Mate

i have an amazing piece of driftwood that comes down like a trunk.


----------



## Inflade

^ that is sick!!


----------



## Abshere

Where would you recommend getting some nice pieces of driftwood?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Local lakes and rivers or if you have some patience, check Ebay -- I've seen some great pieces on there for decent prices.


----------



## Joe.G

Anything Special that you would have to do to drift wood you find in a local lake?


----------



## SandNukka15

i would use sand paper to smooth off edges and boil it


----------



## jp80911

I've heard suggestion such as pressure wash it and pressure steam to get all the bad stuff out.


----------



## Inflade

defiantly boil it if it will fit in a pot. at minimum give it a good bath in boiling water and submerge it in a rubbermaid for a good few weeks with 95 percent water and 5 percent bleach


----------



## Piranha_man

Joe you're a true artist when it comes to aquarium design.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

hey Dizzle...about you tanks...............
.........................................................
....................


----------



## Inflade

^& LOL


----------



## bricklr

If your wood is to big to boil in a pot, pour boiling water over it.


----------



## wizardslovak

What leaves are those in tank/? looks good


----------

